# Should I get a hardtail?



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm not quite 50 but I'll be there soon. I'm in pretty good shape but ligaments ache much longer on those falls at 47. My Anthem is in the shop for warranty again and I'm thinking about just switching over to another stronger bike altogether. 
I just ride XC/trail, nothing extreme, no jumping anymore or enduro type stuff. I just like to ride technical stuff and climb for fitness. The new geometry, bigger wheels, and big tires make hardtails look attractive again but I'm not sure if it will beat my body up on longer rides. I'm considering a steel hardtail frame build like a Orange P7, On One, Middle Child or something like that if available. In the budget range, I do see a Kona Explosif in my size that would fit my 27.5 wheels and current 120mm fork. What do you guys think? Stick with FS or try a new HT?


----------



## klatekin (Oct 13, 2017)

Demo a HT but stick with FS


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Every now and then I think I might want a hard tail, so I lock my rear suspension out for a while. 

If you ride rough trails, an HT will ride rougher and you'll be standing up a lot more. If I was 20 years younger, I'd probably get one. Coincidentally, 20 years younger would put me at 47.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

shwndh said:


> I'm not quite 50 but I'll be there soon. I'm in pretty good shape but ligaments ache much longer on those falls at 47. My Anthem is in the shop for warranty again and I'm thinking about just switching over to another stronger bike altogether.
> I just ride XC/trail, nothing extreme, no jumping anymore or enduro type stuff. I just like to ride technical stuff and climb for fitness. The new geometry, bigger wheels, and big tires make hardtails look attractive again but I'm not sure if it will beat my body up on longer rides. I'm considering a steel hardtail frame build like a Orange P7, On One, Middle Child or something like that if available. In the budget range, I do see a Kona Explosif in my size that would fit my 27.5 wheels and current 120mm fork. What do you guys think? Stick with FS or try a new HT?


I will be joining this forum in a year so I am similar. However I ride a rigid only. Not suspension of any type, just tires, elbows and knees. The thing I find I like about the rigid is I tend to ride slower and more precisely which means I have less chance for a fast get off on technical terrain. I hit a drop line this weekend and a bunch of drops to transitions on some of the jump trails and my joints and muscles are sorer than usual, but I have also been sitting on my ass during the WFH instead of bike commuting so my fitness is less than usual.

I prefer the lack of suspension right now just because it means trails are harder, my speeds are slower, I can spend more time on the downhill parts and the same amount of time climbing as a FS bike. It is not a great metric but I like to tell myself that for each hour riding a trail I spend more time doing the fun stuff than someone on a full suspension bike, and isn't fun what it is all about?

Disclaimer: I am suspension curious. I wouldn't mind a full squish, just to see what it is like.


----------



## oldergoat (Mar 14, 2007)

Gotta say I love my HT. Love my FS too. Be 61 in July.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

shwndh said:


> I'm not quite 50 but I'll be there soon. I'm in pretty good shape but ligaments ache much longer on those falls at 47. My Anthem is in the shop for warranty again and I'm thinking about just switching over to another stronger bike altogether.
> I just ride XC/trail, nothing extreme, no jumping anymore or enduro type stuff. I just like to ride technical stuff and climb for fitness. The new geometry, bigger wheels, and big tires make hardtails look attractive again but I'm not sure if it will beat my body up on longer rides. I'm considering a steel hardtail frame build like a Orange P7, On One, Middle Child or something like that if available. In the budget range, I do see a Kona Explosif in my size that would fit my 27.5 wheels and current 120mm fork. What do you guys think? Stick with FS or try a new HT?


New geo doesn't change anything comfort related, so don't fool yourself into thinking you'll like it any better than the last time you rode a hardtail.

I was thinking this very same thing just the other day ... went as ar as peruse Chromag bikes, then I built up a 27+ hardtail for my twenty something daughter in law and rode it. Just one ride, that's all it took, and I now remember why I gave up hardtails at 50yo.

Stick with FS, only those who can't afford an FS or those who are gluttons for punishment will choose a hardtail. Seriously, why ride a hardtail bike that compared to an FS bike gets worse traction, is harder on your body, and handles worse?

But if you must, go get yourself a mountain unicycle, go all the way!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Hardtails are fun, enjoy


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Hell yes. I was 52 when I had a custom steel Independent Fabrication Deluxe built. 

That was 18 years ago and though its a 26" with NORBA standard geometry, I still ride it on technical trails every once in a while. It certainly works well as a gravel bike.

Such childlike innocence to think you are getting too old for a hardtail. 

I'd likely go for a Santa Cruz Chameleon with 27.5+ tires if I was in the market today though. Come to think of it, I built up a 26" Chameleon in my mid-fifties and used it for downhill before I finally had to get rid of one too many bikes in the basement.

If you think you are too old for a hardtail at 47, you will be looking at e-Bikes by the time you hit 55.

PS: I'll be 71 in a few days.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

I love my trek stache with 29+ tires, more cushion for the pushin' so to speak.


----------



## RhB HJ (May 20, 2020)

I just got a new 27.5 Hardtail (Devinci Stellar). 

It's a blast, but I have no plans to get too far into the wilds. Works well for my purpose, the previous one (Bianchi Nyala) was hard all the way around and the gearing wasn't that hot for the Okanagan.
I turned 75 a few months ago.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Ha ha, 50 is too old for hardtails? They're no fun?

Same world, different universe.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

just sold my ht. it was fun. but got tired of standing up all day.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I’m 52 and just got back into riding after many years away. Rear suspension wasn’t really viable back in my day, so when it came time for me to get a bike a few months ago, I got a 2019 Specialized Fuse 27.5 +. 

My reasoning was that since it’s 10 miles round trip on flat pavement to get to and from the trails, and that my local trail is fairly smooth with a few rootsy sections, I didn’t really need FS. Besides, I wasn’t sure how FS would work for a fat guy (I was 240 at the time). I also figured FS would be just one more thing to break or for me to fiddle with endlessly. I figured the big, squishy, plus tires would provide great traction and enough squish for my local trails. 

The HT plus tire bike really is perfect for me and my everyday riding, but I think if did many trips to western NC I’d probably want a FS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

No. It will beat the sh*t out of your aging back; not worth it.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

"If you think you are too old for a hardtail at 47, you will be looking at e-Bikes by the time you hit 55."

Well said Rev Bubba!


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

Ride one and decide for yourself. Any of the above bike suggestions are solid. Currently, I am on an esker hayduke.


----------



## bikerider2 (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm 51 and have an older Tallboy, carbon HT and Stumpy. I love riding the hard tail, it's fast, flickable and can ride most trails on it. It is, however, not comfortable on rocky and rough terrain. After riding the FS bikes I have to adjust to float over obstacles that I would just stay seated for on the other bikes. Short travel FS bikes are so efficient and capable now that I wouldn't get another HT unless it was for racing on smoother courses.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

bsieb said:


> "If you think you are too old for a hardtail at 47, you will be looking at e-Bikes by the time you hit 55."
> 
> Well said Rev Bubba!


Damn, thanks for telling me, I turn 55 yo in July, gotta start looking for that ebike!

Reasons for riding full suspension:

You don't want to ride faster
You don't want to ride rougher
You don't want to maximize traction
You don't want to go bigger
You don't want to be comfortable

Reasons for riding a hardtail:

You don't care about riding faster
You don't want to ride rougher
You don't need to go bigger
You don't care about traction
You don't want to be comfortable

Hardtails are great for short rides, easier terrain, but you can quickly get in over your ability, so unless you like making things harder or you don't need more terrain absorbing suspension, yeah, hardtails are the best.

Like any old far on this forum, I rode hardtails and rigid for years, last hardtail was 2018, got a GG 29er for bikepackingf and quickly realized it was beating me up. Switched to a GG FS 29er and it's game on. I still have a hardtail trials bike, a fdew mountain unicycles, but riding a hardtail on trails is just silly. Even if I wanted to ride flow trails, a short FS bikes is still better handling.

You ever wonder why suspension exists in the first place? Duh, to suspend you so you don't get beat up!

Even for bikepacking I'm all over an FS bike.

For anyone who interested in the best handling fork of all time, esp you hard tail advocates, check out the Trust Message, you can get them cheap, 250hr service interval, probably ride it for five years with no maintenance.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Never minded my hardtail from a comfort perspective, just hated the geo. 71 degree head angle was tough. I often think about adding one back in to the quiver for smoother rides. We ride a lot of chunk and on those rides I remember my kidneys taking a beating. My buddy still has the suspension seat post I ended up using.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

I guess everyone is different. I love my HT.
If the OP doesn’t do any big jumps or ride on hard terrain, a HT will be fine.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

We are not getting younger, only older
Stick with suspension just imo

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Ride what you want. There are a ton of variables. I'm 54 and sold my last FS bike 4 years ago. I am happy with my three hard tails and rarely find myself wishing for FS. While the simplicity of a hard tail is a factor for my preference, one of the reasons I keep riding hard tails is to help me keep my speed in check. I like to ride near my limit, and I find that a FS typically allows that limit to be at a speed that would have larger negative consequences in the event of a crash than my hard tails allow. Maybe it is not necessarily about the speed as much as the sensation of speed.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

^^^That is very smart, Sgltrk, but I still find myself on my FS getting passed by younger and fitter guys on HT's!


EDIT: goddam auto-correct!


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Rev Bubba said:


> Hell yes. I was 52 when I had a custom steel Independent Fabrication Deluxe built.
> 
> That was 18 years ago and though its a 26" with NORBA standard geometry, I still ride it on technical trails every once in a while. It certainly works well as a gravel bike.
> 
> ...


Yo, Rev, you gonna get that e-bike for your B-Day?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Radium said:


> ^^^That is very smart, Sgltrk, but I still find myself on my FS getting passed by younger and fitter guys on HT's!
> 
> EDIT: goddam auto-correct!


I kind of like passing those younger guys on their FS while I am on my hard tail!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Like golf, an e-Bike is something I'll think about when I hit 80 and its not likely I will think kindly of either. Right now I have more important things to think about like the new Santa Cruz 5010 V4 that was released this morning.

I prefer to be like my Uncle Herb who was b!tching on his hundredth birthday about being short of breath when he ran his morning mile.

"BE LIKE HERB" is my new mantra.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Right on, Bubba!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

sgltrak said:


> I kind of like passing those younger guys on their FS while I am on my hard tail!


Just because someone is younger doesn't mean they're fast or fit.

I outride plenty of young people, and plenty of young people outride me.

I like to think of myself as being the fastest me I know 

I do so enjoy these silly conversations about things like:

HT vs FS
29 vs 27.5 vs 26
Motors vs Legs

It's just a bike, the most important thing is to ride and have fun.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

"I see dead people." They are the only ones who don't pass me.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Rev Bubba said:


> "I see dead people." They are the only ones who don't pass me.


BwaHaHa!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I really don't get this need for suspension unless all you're doing is riding downhill or dedicated trail centres with hero features.

There's a good 10" of suspension in your legs and 8" in your arms. Learn/adapt to use that and fit high volume tyres instead.

It keeps the bike lighter, simpler, with less to go wrong in the middle of nowhere.

Ride rigid, you'll adapt, and it will benefit your whole body.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Yes you should. I’m mid 50’s, a few bad accidents (broken hip, collarbone, feet, bleeds on the brain etc etc, & still have no issues with riding one. I like the pure simplicity & rawness of a HT. If I wanted all the latest gizmo’s & techwizardry, I’d be riding one of my motorcycles. Bicycles are supposed to be basic & simple. Not spaceships on wheels.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Have two bikes, if you can afford it. Get a really good FS bike for the longer rides and a rigid SS for shorter and training rides. Nothing will teach you more than a rigid SS. It will make you a better, faster rider on the FS bike.


----------



## Jaymanjibe (Nov 30, 2012)

upstateSC-rider said:


> I love my trek stache with 29+ tires, more cushion for the pushin' so to speak.


:thumbsup:I love my Trek Stache 29+ too! Plus, I have a FS for when I want to mix it up.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

rockcrusher said:


> I will be joining this forum in a year so I am similar. However I ride a rigid only. Not suspension of any type, just tires, elbows and knees. The thing I find I like about the rigid is I tend to ride slower and more precisely which means I have less chance for a fast get off on technical terrain. I hit a drop line this weekend and a bunch of drops to transitions on some of the jump trails and my joints and muscles are sorer than usual, but I have also been sitting on my ass during the WFH instead of bike commuting so my fitness is less than usual.
> 
> I prefer the lack of suspension right now just because it means trails are harder, my speeds are slower, I can spend more time on the downhill parts and the same amount of time climbing as a FS bike. It is not a great metric but I like to tell myself that for each hour riding a trail I spend more time doing the fun stuff than someone on a full suspension bike, and isn't fun what it is all about?
> 
> Disclaimer: I am suspension curious. I wouldn't mind a full squish, just to see what it is like.


You can try out my Megatrail at Tiger if you want to.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I bought my first FS when I was 50. A few years later I had a custom steel hardtail built. That was after I considered the FS a failed experiment. I bought my second FS when I was in my late fifties and have been riding them ever since but still have and ride the steel hardtail.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I bought my first FS when I was 50. A few years later I had a custom steel hardtail built. That was after I considered the FS a failed experiment. I bought my second FS when I was in my late fifties and have been riding them ever since but still have and ride the steel hardtail.

71 in 4 days.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I recently sold my steel ht (26") and replacing it with another steel ht (27.5" plus size). I like my hard tail for winter riding. Wider studded tires (2.4) are perfect for snow packed trails and ice. I like my fs for spring-fall trail riding though


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

I often wonder if I should (need to?) get a HT. But I think it has far more to do with getting new toys than it does about need. When that itch comes, I lock out my rear shock. A couple of miles later, I unlock it and remember why I prefer FS. Like just about everything with riding... no single right or wrong answer. It's about preference, situation, and fit.

One observation I always have, is I really slow down on technical trails (going up and down) when I'm pseudo HT (rear locked), and I tend avoid black diamonds. With FS, I definitely throw caution to the wind and ride black/double black diamond. Not sure if that's good or bad at 59. So maybe I _should_ get a HT...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I hate you all, now I can't stop thinking about building a Chromag Stylus, damn it!

and I know what will happen, I'll ride it, it's be fun, but it'll ride hard and it'll gather dust.

but maybe, if I can build "the right" bike, it'll work for light trials and pump track kind of stuff .... as he pulls the trigger on a new frame


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ My ht Chromag Stylus (26") sold quickly! It was a good investment and now I'm waiting on the delivery of a new Canfield Nimbus. Steel is real


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

I just bought another HT, to race and ride. I really enjoy it the most I ridden one was 300 miles of sierras and desert in three days, no more wear than the guys riding FS, so a reasonable pounding keeps the body fresh and young just not too much that's for you to figure out.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> I hate you all, now I can't stop thinking about building a Chromag Stylus, damn it!
> 
> and I know what will happen, I'll ride it, it's be fun, but it'll ride hard and it'll gather dust.
> 
> but maybe, if I can build "the right" bike, it'll work for light trials and pump track kind of stuff .... as he pulls the trigger on a new frame


Hey Ben, hardtails are a heap of fun in the right situation.

I'm pretty much with you on using FS when the trails are rough. Earlier this year, I bought a relatively cheap hardtail to ride with the family and when things are muddy. It's really been a lot of fun in places where the trail isn't too rough. My Megatrail seems like bit much bike for mellower terrain and the hardtail adds an element of fun and challenge to those situations.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

cyclelicious said:


> ...Steel is real


Steel is real
So is wool
That's why the real deal is wearing steel wool underpants.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Curveball said:


> Hey Ben, hardtails are a heap of fun in the right situation.
> 
> I'm pretty much with you on using FS when the trails are rough. Earlier this year, I bought a relatively cheap hardtail to ride with the family and when things are muddy. It's really been a lot of fun in places where the trail isn't too rough. My Megatrail seems like bit much bike for mellower terrain and the hardtail adds an element of fun and challenge to those situations.


Yeah, the Mega is a great bike, but a bit much for everything, so maybe you need an intermediate bike?

I built a Pistola from my buddy's framset when he went up to a sz 4. I've run it as a 27+ and as a 29+, great bike, no complaints, it's becoming my one bike though I suspect if I jump on the Mega I'll get all happy from the super plush.

I'm sure there's a hardtail in my future, maybe a 26+ would made some sense since it'll see jump line and trials stuff, so Stylus vs Wideangle.


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks for all your interesting views. I see some words of wisdom in here. Giant approved my warranty claim, no questions asked. So, I'll have it back by the weekend. However, I'm still going to try to work out a deal on a NOS Kona Explosif frame. All my parts can be swapped over to it from my Anthem so can kinda have two bikes while I decide what to do next. That makes the most sense to me. 
There are times when I want to just ride flow trails on a hardtail and there are times when I like the FS. It won't have the newest slack geometry and room for super fat tires but it should be enough for me. If I don't like it, I can always build it out cheap and have a loaner. But, I'm getting excited about having a new HT. I really enjoy the build process though. I'll post back if I can get that frame.


----------



## 940TXYC (May 17, 2020)

Rev Bubba said:


> Hell yes. I was 52 when I had a custom steel Independent Fabrication Deluxe built.
> 
> That was 18 years ago and though its a 26" with NORBA standard geometry, I still ride it on technical trails every once in a while. It certainly works well as a gravel bike.
> 
> ...


Good advice here in my opinion.


----------



## Plusti (Apr 22, 2008)

*Typo.*



Velobike said:


> Steel is real
> So is wool
> That's why the real deal is wearing steel wool underpants.


I can't stop laughing at this one.... EPIC reply! 

I might borrow it in the future with some of my riding friends. :thumbsup:

I might add to keep this post on topic... You could always get a hard tail and try it and see before going all the way for a full suspension? 

Right now bicycles are selling quite quickly and the admission price for a nice hard tail is less than it is for a full susp, imho.

Best, 
Jason


----------



## emejay (Feb 28, 2007)

I have both a FS (YETI SB 100) and a new HT( Ibis DV9) and find I ride the new HT more...it has not been mentioned here yet, but not all HTs are the same. My Ibis DV9 has 2.6 wide Ikons on a 35 mm wide rim which allows low air pressure, which gives a very compliant ride (compared to my old HT which had much narrower tires-rims).
Going downhill on on rougher stuff I will choose the FS, but for smoother trails and fireroads, give me the Ibis. I do 20 to 60 mile rides on it with no problem to my crappy back. The main attraction of the HT to me is the pedaling efficiency, the main attraction of the FS to me is greater control on the rougher stuff....choose your weapon accordingly.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

shwndh said:


> I'm not quite 50 but I'll be there soon. I'm in pretty good shape but ligaments ache much longer on those falls at 47. My Anthem is in the shop for warranty again and I'm thinking about just switching over to another stronger bike altogether.
> I just ride XC/trail, nothing extreme, no jumping anymore or enduro type stuff. I just like to ride technical stuff and climb for fitness. The new geometry, bigger wheels, and big tires make hardtails look attractive again but I'm not sure if it will beat my body up on longer rides. I'm considering a steel hardtail frame build like a Orange P7, On One, Middle Child or something like that if available. In the budget range, I do see a Kona Explosif in my size that would fit my 27.5 wheels and current 120mm fork. What do you guys think? Stick with FS or try a new HT?


Do it! Modern hardtails are riotously fun. 

A decent wheelset, titanium frame and carbon bar will set one back but ensure a dreamy ride. PNW Coast squish dropper if you have a spine issue. Skip the ti optionally, but go with 29" wheels. Keep the Anthem if you can!

I've had injuries on every limb and spine, 58 yo. I don't feel beat up at all after riding fifty+ milers, double blacks, etc.


----------



## centershot (Nov 21, 2008)

Short travel trail bikes - something along the lines of the new Downcountry rigs are where I'm at. I keep being tempted by some hardtails (Salsa Timberjack mainly) but everytime I ride a rough trail I think to myself that some suspension is nice.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

You make it to 50, buy whatever the f you want! This past year i got a Yeti SB140, pretty close to a dream build. And i also got a sweet USA made steel cross bike. Ive actually been riding the cross more, easier to hop on and spin some road miles, but i use it some weekends to ride to the trail and then do the trail!


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Velobike said:


> Steel is real
> So is wool
> That's why the real deal is wearing steel wool underpants.


Wool for your Bal** of steel


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

The reason I love MTB is being in the woods , feeling the trails beneath me , the fresh air , , the silence. 

I run a HT , it gives me more of that feeling than any FS would.

Yes I'm probably slower than I would be on a FS , but I don't make a living winning races.

I'm only 54 though


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

Taroroot said:


> You make it to 50, buy whatever the f you want! This past year i got a Yeti SB140, pretty close to a dream build. And i also got a sweet USA made steel cross bike. Ive actually been riding the cross more, easier to hop on and spin some road miles, but i use it some weekends to ride to the trail and then do the trail!


This! Congratulations on the SB140. My dream bike is the SB100, a mountain rocket with some pretty sexy tech to it.

I've changed my mind on the HT. I got my Anthem fully serviced with new rear end, bearings, suspension rebuilt and everything and it just feels soo good on the trails. I did lock it out on some sections but I just love my full suspension. I think I'm going to keep her.

But since I do road bike, I'm thinking about replacing my old road bike with a gravel bike. That can be my HT. I really wanted the 2018 Kona Roadhouse for reference, but they stopped making it. It was not marketed as a gravel bike, but it would have been perfect for my needs. Basically a road bike that was durable enough for some light off road or CX bike. I was also looking at the Niner RLT 9. Seems like a pretty sweet bike too. Which one did you get?


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

centershot said:


> Short travel trail bikes - something along the lines of the new Downcountry rigs are where I'm at. I keep being tempted by some hardtails (Salsa Timberjack mainly) but everytime I ride a rough trail I think to myself that some suspension is nice.


Agreed. I prefer a stiffer short travel bike. I just don't like all that marshmellowy feel under me. I just like the suspension to give a little to smooth things out. Good use of short travel gives the best feel to me. You still need to pic your lines and use good body english but a little suspension takes the edge off that rough stuff.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

shwndh said:


> But since I do road bike, I'm thinking about replacing my old road bike with a gravel bike. That can be my HT. I really wanted the 2018 Kona Roadhouse for reference, but they stopped making it. It was not marketed as a gravel bike, but it would have been perfect for my needs. Basically a road bike that was durable enough for some light off road or CX bike. I was also looking at the Niner RLT 9. Seems like a pretty sweet bike too. Which one did you get?


Fat Chance Chris Cross. Unknown to modern riders, but the old timers and riders who know MTB history drool. The brand went through ownership changes and seemingly died. Chris Chance made use of contemporary innovations and crowd funded the start of reviving it. Now doing small runs through online ordering.
After my first entry MTB, my next two bikes were Fat Chances. The Cross takes me back and you have to ride it just like back in the day. Keeps you on your toes. Kinda ego stoking when yesterday on trail rode with intermediate level guy told him to follow and I'd show him new trail, and I started dropping him on the descents. You can do a lot with just big tires! Of course if I were with matched level rider, there is no way I could keep up with a FS. Can totally rip on the SB140, and also have fun popping off little side jibs. But cramming 2.1" tires into the Cross and hitting some trails can be entertaining in its own way, and I sure as heck wouldn't want to do the 28 mile road segment on the SB140.


----------

